# Travel insurance



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good travel insurance company for a trip to Australia?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I always use travelsupermarket as they search a lot of companies in one go


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Columbus Direct. I've used them for years and they've offered the most coverage for the best price, hands down, and they get very good reviews. Use the international webpage (not the Spanish or British one) and you should get a cheaper quote. Also try using the discount coda RT20 for a 20% discount on the international site. That discount code has been working for at least 3 years now so I hope it still works.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> I always use travelsupermarket as they search a lot of companies in one go


Given that Travelsupermarket is a UK site I don't see in the quote process where you can state that you are resident in Spain not the UK. Am I missing something?


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

kalohi said:


> Columbus Direct. I've used them for years and they've offered the most coverage for the best price, hands down, and they get very good reviews. Use the international webpage (not the Spanish or British one) and you should get a cheaper quote. Also try using the discount coda RT20 for a 20% discount on the international site. That discount code has been working for at least 3 years now so I hope it still works.


The colombus direct site only gives options for people up to 64.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

peedee said:


> Given that Travelsupermarket is a UK site I don't see in the quote process where you can state that you are resident in Spain not the UK. Am I missing something?



Yes
On your original post you missed out indicating you were resident in Spain


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Yes
> On your original post you missed out indicating you were resident in Spain


Fair enough, the danger of making assumptions.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We took out an annual policy last year, and opted for the worldwide cover but excluding a few countries (USA plus a couple of others, but Australia would have been included) with Globelink. We are resident in Spain and my husband was over 65, they also offer cover for people in their 70s and 80s albeit it is more expensive. We did not have to make a claim so I can't comment on how good they are at paying out!

Travel Insurance for UK/EU Residents | Travel Related Products


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Maybe missing something, but what is the main purpose of the travel insurance? I make at least 50 flights a year and have done so for the last 16 years, all without travel insurance. Never had an occasion when I thought that I wished that I had it.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

el romeral said:


> Maybe missing something, but what is the main purpose of the travel insurance? I make at least 50 flights a year and have done so for the last 16 years, all without travel insurance. Never had an occasion when I thought that I wished that I had it.


I imagine that for most people the cover for medical treatment and repatriation to your home country if needed is the most important thing. Haven't you ever read the hard luck stories in the press about people languishing in hospital beds in some country or other, unable to pay their bills and appealing for money, because they were taken ill or involved in an accident whilst on holiday and hadn't bothered to take out insurance? The reason we opted to exclude the USA from our annual policy was because the potential medical expenses one could incur if taken seriously ill there are astronomical (policies typically offer cover of up to 2 million dollars) so the cover is correspondingly more expensive.

http://www.wanderlust.co.uk/magazin...ntial-costs-without-travel-insurance?page=all


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> I imagine that for most people the cover for medical treatment and repatriation to your home country if needed is the most important thing.


Exactly that for us. Not really interested in delays, baggage, etc. Just trying to insure what we can't afford - big medical bills and repatriation


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

It's worth a look at the Spanish insurance comparison websites. Rastreator.com is one I used recently.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Turtles said:


> It's worth a look at the Spanish insurance comparison websites. Rastreator.com is one I used recently.


thanks, I didn't know of spanish comparison sites


----------

